# progestion gyno. . will clen get rid?



## tony montana (Nov 18, 2008)

Unfortunately ended up with puffed up nipples look cone shaped and quite breast like through jumper or t shirt when nipples are relaxed. you would never know when nipples are hard.

Anyway my question is would clen help me get rid of the fatty deposit around my nips or not? If so what dosages and how long for etc

I got the clen free whilst buying deca from a pharmacy in mexico.

Any advice would be much appreciated. cheers


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

I also have puffy nipples, but i don't think its gyno (no hard lumps, soreness etc) The clen won't directly get rid of gyno, but a drop in body fat should help the appearence.

What body fat % are you?


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

bud clen will do nothing for prog gyno dont know where you got that info from!?. first we need more info on steroids used!? doses/durations etc.


----------



## tony montana (Nov 18, 2008)

dunno bud prob a little higher after xmas ha Im 6'4 and 17 stone 4 pounds not sure how id find my body fat percentage.

I got it after my first course then went on hols straight after course prob drank too much either that the hcg or taking tamoxifen with tren x3 gutted either way!

There are two types of gyno the type we have is called progestion gyno generally got from the more androgenic steroids ie tren n deca. From what I have read it is just excessive fatty deposit so if clen is a fat burner common sense would tell you it will get rid of the fat around nips too? Does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

you need letro mate


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/41761-arimidex-letrozole-gyno-prevention-reversal.html


----------



## tony montana (Nov 18, 2008)

winstrol 1ml 3x pw

tren x3 1ml every five days

proviron 20mg ed

sore nips towards the end of course so got tamoxifen unaware you shouldnt mix it with tren took this through two weeks hcg 1500u 3xpw and for two weeks after. I still had soreness and tingling got some arimidex worked a treat gradually came off it with tamoxifen but still got rebound i do have a slight lump form the arimidex rebound but its tiny.then found this site have been on tamoxifen and clomid pct .


----------



## tony montana (Nov 18, 2008)

Nobody can get hold of letro or arimidex was luck gym owner had some adex left but says he cant get anymore. Even if i did get some letro form research site i would prob end up the same as i did with arimidex i had no lumps before i had that and it didnt get rid of progestion as far as im aware letro wont get rid of progestion either just the lumps.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Letro is slowly working for me mate!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

tony montana said:


> Nobody can get hold of letro or arimidex was luck gym owner had some adex left but says he cant get anymore. Even if i did get some letro form research site i would prob end up the same as i did with arimidex i had no lumps before i had that and it didnt get rid of progestion as far as im aware letro wont get rid of progestion either just the lumps.


It doesn't matter what drug caused the gyno now that you are off cycle.

But you do need to know if it's just psuedogyno, if it is then the last thing you need to be taking is letro. If it's proper gyno then letro is a good choice.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

i'd edit that mate before Pscarb see's it.


----------



## tony montana (Nov 18, 2008)

well im guessing by pseudogyno you mean progestion and by proper gyno you mean lumps. Id say its mostly progestion so letro prob wont work anyway. I had a heavy weekend on the beer and nips tingling again.

If progestion gyno is fat then am i right in thinking loose fat loose the tits? Or is it gonna be stubborn fat that wont go without surgery?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

tony montana said:


> well im guessing by pseudogyno you mean progestion and by proper gyno you mean lumps. Id say its mostly progestion so letro prob wont work anyway. I had a heavy weekend on the beer and nips tingling again.
> 
> If progestion gyno is fat then am i right in thinking loose fat loose the tits? Or is it gonna be stubborn fat that wont go without surgery?


I give in................


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

ITS NOT FAT IF IT IS GYNO, do you have white rings round your nipples? if so its gyno and that is the formation of breast tissue hence the name b1tch t1ts


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Mate, what do you mean by 'progestion gyno'?

There is estrogen influenced gyno and *progesterone* influenced gyno.

What these guys are trying to find out is whether it's pseudo gyno - basically moobs from being a fat boy, or actual gyno from one of the above causes.

Have a read of the reversing gyno thread. Letrosole is your friend if it's 'proper' gyno, a diet is your friend if it's fat boy gyno.


----------



## tony montana (Nov 18, 2008)

its progesterone gyno from gear which i thought was just fat but obviously not. No my body fat is ok its been higher before and had no moobs never had a problem until taking gear. well my question is answered if it aint fat then fat burners aint gonna get rid.


----------

